# Increase Casts by 5 feet



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I like to fish big rivers and lakes where distance is important. My casting style is resultant of years of pushing on bamboo and fiberglas. Modern graphite is cool, and easily out-distances wood and glass. But I am inconsistant on the end of the faster graphites.

I have found a way to smooth out my stroke and get 4 to 6 feet more reach by making adjustments to the fly rod guides.

As you hold the flyline in your stripping hand with a pile of fly line off to your side, the line takes an abrupt 45° or more bend as it makes the corner into the stripping guide. This reduces line speed and smoothness considerably.

On an average fast action 9' 0" rod you can roll 3 guides towards the stripping hand, making the line flow thru the guides smoother and quicker, extending your casts 4 to 6 feet and usually with less effort. Just roll the stripping guide 45° towards your left hand (if right-handed); the next guide about 20°; and roll the 3rd guide just 10°. The pic below illustrates guides rolled towards the stripping hand:









I find the system improves my distance even when using a stripping basket.

When fly fishing from a drift boat and especially a float tube I think the guides could be rolled up even more, and rolling 4 guides on a 9 footer would not be out of the question. If you are building a custom rod from scratch you can experiment with guide placement by taping the guides to the rod before final wrapping.

On store-bought rods I just take off 2 or 3 guides and re-posistion them. I have found the bigger the line weight the greater the improvement.

This pic shows the rod flipped with the reel and tip top facing straight up:









Maybe not for everyone, but works for me. Sorry about the poor quality photos.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

practicing your double haul on a regular basis in non fishing situations (on the lawn of a park) will increase your cast much more than any changes to the rod guides.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> practicing your double haul on a regular basis in non fishing situations (on the lawn of a park) will increase your cast much more than any changes to the rod guides.


There's nothing wrong with my double haul.

You have rolled guides before on fly rods then? Then compared those to same rods without the guides rolled?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

The theory certainly seems plausible, though I can't see me doing that to most of my rods, maybe a couple of them. Distance really isn't a problem for me- now setting the hook with 70 feet of fly line out is tough.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I have wondered about adding a few more guides. With the hubby building rods and taking them to the test before attaching the guides with thread. He tapes them on as I am sure all rod builders do, and them attaches weight to the end of the line and putting the tension on the rod to get the smoothest path. Personally I prefer one extra guide.
But these are on blanks, to do this with a pre fab it could take more.

Double haul is my answer to adding distance.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

I'd say just move 4 to 6 feet closer to the fish.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packfish said:


> .................................now setting the hook with 70 feet of fly line out is though.


ditto

This method can add distance to the double haul. Just wanted to share a rod building tip few were aware of.

Years ago at one of those fly casting contests I noticed the winner would turn his reel sideways, towards his stripping hand.

Like I said, I'ts not for everyone, nor have I done it on all my rods.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

When I read a thread like this I realize that I have a lot to learn. :shock:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

What if you cast with alternating hands?  A double haul will get some extra distance. If you have a 4 section break down rod, I guess you could twist a few sections. Stripping baskets work also.

However, that's an idea to post. :idea:


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

cheech said:


> I'd say just move 4 to 6 feet closer to the fish.


You make it look so simple! :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I've always offset my first stripping guide, but no that much. I'll have to give it a try. 

On some rods, I like to bump up a line weight, especially if I plan on Nymphing heavy bugs or throwing streamers on bigger rivers.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

cheech said:


> I'd say just move 4 to 6 feet closer to the fish.


Brilliant......I am always willing to try new tricks........I will try it.

:rotfl:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I agree getting closer is the ideal scenario. But if you are double hauling correctly you should be able to throw the entire fly line to the backing quite easily. I don't see the need to throw any farther than that! Any more line will result in the backing getting wrapped around the stripper guide on the final delivery because of its limpness (compared to the fly line). Again, why not just get A LOT closer! Some places and types of fishing require LONG cast but nothing here in Utah. Unless you are chasing Golden Bones in clear, shallow water. Then you want to get that bread fly WAY out there!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

cheech said:


> I'd say just move 4 to 6 feet closer to the fish.


I moved 5 feet closer and the water went over the top of my waders.

And I find it difficult to double haul with my arms under water.


----------

